# Lloyd-Webber..



## Huge

Julian that is....

Is it me, or is he just not that good?

A while ago I heard him play the Elgar Concerto live, and it was... well... bad. I mean he did it ok, but there were errors and lacked... any passion. It's a passionate piece, full of drama, but this left me very cold.

I then went to my dad's orchestra concert last week where a young Vietnamese cellist (Pei-Sian Ng) played it and it was staggering, almost a different piece. The chap is one half of a twin who both went to the RNCM (Royal Northern College of Music), and Pei-Sian has won a lot of prizes, and is now the lead cellist of the Singapore Symphony Orchestra. In short he's special.

Does anyone else think JLW isn't that good? Or did he have a rough night?


----------



## joen_cph

Tend to agree - he seems to have been somewhat drowned in his own popularity, a development that began back in the late 80s with increasingly pop-like attitude and releases. Wallfisch or East-Europeans of the really-serious school like the Perenyi, Georgian or Rudin, for example, are much better cellists to my ears, but still JLW is of course better than, say, Harnoy.


----------



## Huge

Dunno who he is, but I guess I don't need to worry.


----------



## cellobabe

I don't agree with Huge at all. I heard Julian Lloyd Webber play the Elgar recently at the Albert Hall and it was a wonderful performance - alive to every nuance in this very elusive piece. He doesn't play the Elgar in the same over-melodramatic style as almost every other cellist on the planet and the music came across all the better for it. As for his technique it seemed flawless and effortless. I think a lot of people pre-jugde Lloyd Webber because of his name and they are missing out on some exceptional performances as a result. His CD of the Britten Cello Symphony and the Walton Cello Concerto is some of the best cello playing I have in a very large collection.


----------



## Huge

I was there. You need to listen to it played by a proper musician. It wasn't good.

LW is only famous becuase of his name. He's not rubbish, but he's not nearly as good as some think.


----------



## cellobabe

Huge - Seems you're happy to dish out criticism but can't take it. Check out JLW's website www.julianlloydwebber.com It is all the things he does that have made him famous - if he hadn't done them then no one would have heard of him.


----------



## Huge

If he critisised me, then fine. He hasn't, you did. I haven't insulted you at all. I just think he didn't play that well. MAYBE it was just an off night. Like I said in my original post.


----------



## Krummhorn

Just because someone is famous doesn't necessarily mean that they are always 'good' to everyone's liking. Any famous performer can have an off night when performing live. 

Sometimes the recording studio 'makes' things too perfect, imho, of course.


----------



## cw4257

Don't know about Julian, but Andrew is not that good either. Yawwwwwwwwn!!


----------



## Dennolyhisony

Only One word to characterize such a great post "WOW" that was a very interesting read
Cho Yung Tea
Cho Yung Tea


----------



## Il Seraglio

I'd like to hear more performances from him than what I've heard. The only performance of his that I've listened to at great length was Glass's Cello Concerto which I feel Rostropovich did a lot better.


----------



## Cocolinmichela

I actually think Julian Lloyd Webber's interpretation of the Elgar is the best I have heard...by far. His recording of the cello concerto in 1985 with Sir Yehudi Menuhin conducting received the Gramophone Award for best classical recording of the year. Its the recording I listen to again and again. I have heard Julian play the Elgar live a handful of times and I think his passion for the piece transpires in every note. Menuhin recorded the Elgar violin concerto with Elgar himself and knew the composer very well and I think he knew exactly how to conduct it and what Elgar wanted. Its my favourite cello concerto and my favourite cellist in one! Yesterday BBC Radio3 broadcasted the Elgar from Beijing that Julian played in July 2013. The sound was not particularly great (I did wonder whether it was the recording or the broadcast) but the playing was superb, impeccable, so much passion in it. I want to point out that I dont like everything Julian plays (some Britten and Glass is not quite to my taste) but, as a cellist myself, I can only say that his playing is something to be grateful for.


----------



## Cocolinmichela

YES, I totally agree! See also my reply to Huge. Have you ever heard Julian play the Shostakovich n1? Not my favourite cello concerto but the playing is fantastic.


----------



## Cocolinmichela

What do you mean by "drowned in his own popularity"? In what way? 
He experimented with pop in the '80 (with the group Oasis, for example) but he remains a classical musician and one of the best living cellists and musicians of his generation.


----------



## Cocolinmichela

What is your favourite recording of the Elgar cello concerto and why?


----------



## Cocolinmichela

I don't like all the works by Andrew Lloyd Webber, but I do LOVE Phantom of the Opera and the double concerto for violin/cello "Pantasia" based on it that Julian plays with Sarah Cheng. Some of the most memorable, passionate melodies ever written.


----------



## Vaneyes

Julian Lloyd Webber calls it a day.

http://Cello falls silenthttp://www.classicalsource.com/db_control/db_news.php?id=2754


----------



## Jaws

cellobabe said:


> Huge - Seems you're happy to dish out criticism but can't take it. Check out JLW's website www.julianlloydwebber.com It is all the things he does that have made him famous - if he hadn't done them then no one would have heard of him.


People have heard of him because he came from a musical family who were fairly high profile. He wouldn't have been heard of if his father had been something like a bus driver from Barnsley. Music really is all about who you know not how you play.


----------



## Vaneyes

Jaws said:


> People have heard of him because he came from a musical family who were fairly high profile. He wouldn't have been heard of if his father had been something like a bus driver from Barnsley. Music really is all about who you know not how you play.


I think it could be how you play, too. Re JLW, I had two of his CDs, and culled them almost immediately. I won't be going there again, cello recs are thankfully just too competitive. :tiphat:


----------

